# TG for 3G iPad



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I couldn't believe what happened yesterday.  I live in a 5 story condo building.  We're having T-Mobile cell towers put on building.  $1,500 income per month for the condo association.  The noise lately.  Cutting, grinding, drilling in cement.  The sound reverberates through the building.  HEADACHES.  And I am not prone to headaches.  But yesterday . . . my Mac wasn't working.  I looked at modem and router.  Lights not as they should be.  I have to call AT&T?  (I have AT&T DSL.)  I dread that.  Went to Target first to relax about it -- and hope that all would be well when I got home.  NO.  Get myself prepared to call AT&T.  Pick up my land line phone.  DEAD.  Huh?  Then I thought 'bout tower installation.  Went to backyard.  Yep.  Digging and they broke phone lines.  They said they called JULIE (local place to call to find out where it's safe to dig re utility lines.)  Any way, at least 24 hours until things fixed.  Grrrrrrr.  Then I thought . . . 3G iPad!!  Yessss.  I'm not computerless.  At least I had that (and iPhone).  But about 10:30 last night I happened to look at modem and router.  All lights lit as they should be.

Back in business again.  Aaaaaah.  Hello, world!

During all that I had to call AppleCare (on my iPhone) about iPad.  I asked about folders for apps on iPad.  He said update for iPad folders will be out later this month.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Glad to hear you're back online - it's very frustrating when things like that happen. Looking forward to iOS 4 on iPad too - they've been promising it in November for ages. *fingers crossed*


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My iPad is starting to feel backwards without the folders. I've had them for so long on my phone now, it's just weird. 

I'm really amazed at how much income those cell phone towers bring in monthly! What a fantastic revenue stream for your HOA in the midst of such bad real estate markets. I hope they're completed soon.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Saturday morning guy said they would be through that day with whatever was making the worst of the noise. That ended early when phone lines got cut. So maybe more noise tomorrow / Monday? We have a good in-house condo board. They're putting $1,000 of the income into reserves and will use the $500, thereby _reducing_ our monthly maintenance fee next year by a few dollars. We just had $65,000 worth of basically cement work done to the driveways and underground garage. Expected a special assessment for that. NO, money for that in the reserve fund. This isn't a fancy building. Been in here for 25 years.


----------

